# NGTA banquet raffle items



## Dirty44Dan (Dec 25, 2010)

It is not too early to begin making and gathering up items for our first annual North Georgia Traditional Archery club banquet to be held Saturday, February 5, 2011 at the Ryan's Steakhouse on Browns Bridge Road in Gainesville, Georgia.  I have spoken to several of my "crafty" friends, and they are going to be making some really neat stuff for the raffle.  I will have an orginal oil painting of a traditional bow hunting scene and several other items.  I know there will several beautiful wooden self bows and stone pointed arrows, quivers, knives and other items, so get busy and make something or find a nice set of arrows or a neat arm guard or arrow rack or something to bring to the raffle.  We plan to have a great time with all of our archery friends.  You do not have to be a member to attend.

Dan and Molly Spier
Banquet chairmen


----------



## Dennis (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks Dan for getting this started. I will bring arrows and a few Fred Eichler dvd's and im trying to get the Archery learning center to donate something also!


----------



## John V. (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis
I have something I would like to donate to the raffle.  I will talk to you about it at the shoot next weekend.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm planning on bringing some stuff from 3Rivers, plus some handmade stuff from my very own basement. There'll be some hand carved powder measures for the black powder shooters, a leather bag or two, and maybe a hand-tooled armguard if I can get motivated. I also have a Catquiver that may wind up in the pile as well. And maybe a nice belt knife. A Buck at that...


----------



## redman17 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got an extra copy of both of Howard Hill's books for Christmas. I don't know if I could make it to the banquet, but I could ship them to you if you think they'd work.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 29, 2010)

Worked up 2 sets of Flu Flu's, (so far).
Cedar, Spined 50 - 55, includes points.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 29, 2010)

redman17 we would love to put the book in the raffel and im sure somebody would love to win it.

Jake those have to be some of the prettest arrows ive ever seen i know i'll be putting in my share of tickests in that bag!!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Dec 30, 2010)

Could I get some info on tickets, if there is any. Format i.e. is it buffet, set menu, order what you want and some start times. I`ve never been to one of these shindigs before but me and the lady wife would love to come.....


----------



## Al33 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Jake those have to be some of the prettest arrows ive ever seen i know i'll be putting in my share of tickests in that bag!!!



Jeff is an artist when it comes to making arrows. I saw some more he recently made for Tomi that were awesome also. Looks like you and I alone may fill that bag full of tickets but I'm not gonna wish you good luck.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris the banquet is free all they ask is that you go thru the regular line and pay for your dinner. The tickets will be sold there and they will be 1.00 each. What we will have for each item donated there will be a bag to put your tickets in just for that item.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 30, 2010)

Our Banquet chairman will be posting start times and schedule shortly


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.  Already the donations are coming in, and that is great.  Jeff, the arrows are beautiful.  Redman, you can ship the book to Dennis.  We would love to have anything that you think other archers would treasure.
Dan


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 31, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Jake those have to be some of the prettest arrows ive ever seen i know i'll be putting in my share of tickests in that bag!!!





Al33 said:


> Jeff is an artist when it comes to making arrows. I saw some more he recently made for Tomi that were awesome also. Looks like you and I alone may fill that bag full of tickets but I'm not gonna wish you good luck.



Thank you both. 

Gotta get some more stuff together.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 31, 2010)

I guess i need to gather up more stuff also


----------



## Dennis (Jan 1, 2011)

I have received 2 pm's from folks that are bringing or sending some nice stuff for the raffel, this is gonna be good!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't forget the ladies like to win stuff too so maybe you have something to donate that would be more appealing to them.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2011)

I talked to Billy the owner of Flatwood custom bows and he is going to donate a custom longbow for one of our big prizes in the raffle that will be built to your specs. Pics will be posted soon of one of his bow for an example Way to go Billy and many thanks that is just AWESOME!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 2, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Don't forget the ladies like to win stuff too so maybe you have something to donate that would be more appealing to them.



Great point, Al.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 2, 2011)

Gonna try to get a couple of hickory kid's longbows built around 15 to 20 # at 20".


----------



## Al33 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I talked to Billy the owner of Flatwood custom bows and he is going to donate a custom longbow for our big prizes in the raffel that will be built to your specs. Pics will be posted soon of one of his bow for an example Way to go Billy and many thanks that is just AWESOME!!



That IS awesome! Billy makes a mighty fine bow and I am the proud owner of one he donated to TBG. Very generous of you WildWillie!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 3, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Gonna try to get a couple of hickory kid's longbows built around 15 to 20 # at 20".



Those should be a hit.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, don't forget make some raffle items that will interest the kids and ladies.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's a picture of Billy at the NGT shoot on Sunday. He is holding an example of the bow he'll build you if you win the raffle!!!!





Now remember....this is only an example. I believe Billy said he'd make you exactly what you want if you win!!!! How cool is that!!!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll make some knives.



Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2011)

Necedah said:


> I'll make some knives.
> 
> Dave



 That will draw a lot of tickets for sure.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job, everyone.  Keep 'em coming.  My friend Jason is making a couple of beautiful knives to donate.  Dave, your knife looks great.
Thanks, Billy.  There will be plenty of other fine bows there also to raffle for our club.  Your bow looks mighty fine.  Pine Nut, looking forward to seeing your kids' bows.  Mr. Al, I know I can count on some of your fine art work also.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 6, 2011)

Knives, Bows, Arrows, Paintings, Leather and works from
Bone, Old Magazines so far, and many more to come.
Plus, we will have some goody's from BigJim's Bow Company! 

Please, be assured the funds raised in this event, will
go directly to our Club for targets, road/trail improvements,
expenses for the lease, insurance, keeping the place
presentable and facility improvements.
Basically what is needed to keep it a great place to 
have a fun shoot.
Thanks in advance for all who plan to donate and attend.
Good folks!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2011)

I got two right handed kid's bows done except for the final finish.  They are 58" long and are hickory with walnut handles and both are 12# @ 20" and 15# @ 24".  Flemish twist strings.  Somebody bring some kid's arrows!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 7, 2011)

How far is Gainsville from here as in hours. I got most of the day to get there but the ride home will not be much fun.Ya`ll gotta camping place near by?RC


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2011)

Probably 4-1/2 hours. 

We have some camping space on the club property for folks so inclined. In the event of poor weather, I also have a large comfortable basement that can accommodate several. Room for cots, air beds and the like. Would even feed you breakfast Sunday morning before the shoot. You would be staying for the shoot, right?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 8, 2011)

Robert, oughta take the Dutchman up on that offer.....I hear tell The Bramblett Bed and Breakfast is infamous in that neck of the woods!!!!!!!!
I meant famous!!!!!
We would love for you to come for the banquet and the shoot the next day.......We'll all be drawing straws as to who gets the honor of shooting with you!!!!!maybe a raffle!!!! that ain't fair tho.......JakeAllen always wins those!!!!! Just kidding with-ya tho....we would really enjoy your company and a chance to hear some more of your stories!!!!! And for you to loose a few arras up in Northern GA!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 8, 2011)

You folks are too kind. Dutchman, I may take you up on your offer and Miss Tomi after having to "scratch" for lost arrows shooting with me you`ll not want to do it again.I know I will enjoy the trip. This new shift I`m on being off on the weekend is gonna be purty sweet I think.RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 8, 2011)

robert carter said:


> You folks are too kind. Dutchman, I may take you up on your offer and Miss Tomi after having to "scratch" for lost arrows shooting with me you`ll not want to do it again.I know I will enjoy the trip. This new shift I`m on being off on the weekend is gonna be purty sweet I think.RC



Robert, don't even think for one minute we don't "scratch" looking for our own arras!!!!!!!  Cause we do, break a few as well!!!!!  But I'd sure be proud as punch to get to shoot with you!!!!!! I'm a good "spotter" and can hunt arras with the best of them!!!!!! But I gotta eat some crackers sometimes so I can watch !!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2011)

It's getting closer


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, it is.  Molly and I scoped out the banquet site in Gainesville. and it is very nice.  I am going to post some more information about it soon.  Meanwhile, here is a picture of one of my contributions to the raffle.   This is called "Buck Crossing," and it is an original oil painting by me that I finished last week.  Hope you like it.
Dan


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 20, 2011)

Great painting Dan, 
That will draw some interest for sure!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful painting Dan!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, BK and Jake.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh My Goodness Dan....that's a pretty one for sure!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice Dan!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 20, 2011)

I like it, and have a perfect place for it in my office

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful painting, Dan.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow i know that will draw a lot of tickets!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful piece Dan!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice piece,Dan!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice Dan.  I hope to make it up to this event.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.  Looking forward to seeing all of you there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2011)

A few things for the general table.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 25, 2011)

Dan....that would look good in my office!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 3, 2011)

Just received five beautiful hand-knitted caps from Lea Bode (Turtlebug) for the raffle.  They look great.  Thanks, Lea.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow thanks Turtlebug they look great


----------



## dunn1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

What time of day will  this raffle start?  Thanks


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 3, 2011)

dunn1970 said:


> What time of day will  this raffle start?  Thanks



The drawing will start at 7:30 pm. You can look things over
starting about 5:30 or so.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice hats tbug!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 4, 2011)

They will get some of my tickets!  Thanks Tbug!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 4, 2011)

*I Cleaned Out the Back of My Truck!*

Well I couldn't make anything with my hand in a cast, so, I CLEANED OUT THE BED OF MY TRUCK! 

Ended up with a pile of building materials that I took back to the store.

I'll be donating a $50.00 Home Depot gift card.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 4, 2011)

What great idea, and very generous on your part, Ta-Tonkin.  You truly have the heart of a buffalo!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, Ta-ton-ka.  My "smart" phone thinks it can spell better than I can!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2011)

Those are fine hats Miss Lea. You have done good!

John, you are a thinker, no matter what other folks say about you.
Who would have thunk HD would take a return on a 50 year
old wooden door, covered in lead paint.  

Anyway, that is a fine idea and donation!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2011)

Great job John


----------

